# Compatible tranny?



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Are all the transmissions in the 1st gen altimas compatible with each other? I need another tranny for my '95 altima gxe, and found some but they say "93-94" some will say non-locking type. Are there any other cars that have are compatible with altimas?


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

nearly all the tranny's in the first gen altimas are compatible except the lsd tranny that requires a different axle because of the larger spline but you can benefit from the 2000 & 2001 tranny because of the lower gearing and closer 1-4 ratios


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

enjoy_incubus said:


> nearly all the tranny's in the first gen altimas are compatible except the lsd tranny that requires a different axle because of the larger spline but you can benefit from the 2000 & 2001 tranny because of the lower gearing and closer 1-4 ratios


so a 2000 2001 tranny would fit without any modding?


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

guitarsage said:


> so a 2000 2001 tranny would fit without any modding?


yes it would swap right in


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

enjoy_incubus said:


> yes it would swap right in


cool didn't know that. Thanks


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

So pretty much any transmission from the years 93-2001 would fit perfectly and perform normally/better?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yup, pretty much. unless you get lucky and find one of the rare lsd tranny's that appeared in 93-94, youd be able to use pretty much all of your things that you have right now. if you happened to find an lsd tranny, youd have to get different half-shafts as enjoy_incubus said earlier. in my 94 altima, i had an 00 tranny in it. works very nice and is also low mileage.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> yup, pretty much. unless you get lucky and find one of the rare lsd tranny's that appeared in 93-94, youd be able to use pretty much all of your things that you have right now. if you happened to find an lsd tranny, youd have to get different half-shafts as enjoy_incubus said earlier. in my 94 altima, i had an 00 tranny in it. works very nice and is also low mileage.


Cool, I found a 98-99 tranny for $200 only 51,000. 
Do I need to get anything else when buying a tranny, or should the tranny come with the parts.
what does lsd stand for?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

guitarsage said:


> Cool, I found a 98-99 tranny for $200 only 51,000.
> Do I need to get anything else when buying a tranny, or should the tranny come with the parts.
> what does lsd stand for?


you might want to take this chance to replace wear-out parts like the throwout bearing, flywheel(or at least resurface it) and clutch assembly. 
lsd stands for "limited slip differential." 
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/differential.htm


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> you might want to take this chance to replace wear-out parts like the throwout bearing, flywheel(or at least resurface it) and clutch assembly.
> lsd stands for "limited slip differential."
> http://auto.howstuffworks.com/differential.htm


I have an auto.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Question:
Before I go and pay to have someone look at my car... I am not sure if the tranny is what my problem is or not. At first I thought it was because it was slipping, and not wanting to shift etc. But every now and then it will run perfect for like 3 days in a row. After that it runs like crap again. Iam also having some kinda problem with my battery, or altenator. The car seems to lose power every now and then when I am listening to my subs, the lights will dim and the dash lights will dim then the car will try to die. It only does this every so often. Do you think my shifting late, and slipping is caused by the old tranny, or caused by something electrical or something like a sensor.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

have you had the alternator and battery checked at an auto parts store like autozone or something similar? you also need to check your ecu for codes in case theres something hiding in there thats tranny related. when was the last time you had the trans oil/filter changed?


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> have you had the alternator and battery checked at an auto parts store like autozone or something similar? you also need to check your ecu for codes in case theres something hiding in there thats tranny related. when was the last time you had the trans oil/filter changed?


Trans fluid went almost completely dry once before, so I filled it back up. Filter has never been changed I don't think. I don't have access to a reader, but I will get the codes from the ecu with the check engine light. Last time someone said it was knock sensor/ egr valve solenoid.

I put a new altenator on about 3 years ago, went through 3 before got one to work


----------

